# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  از کارشناسی ارشد به پزشکی

## gilda36

با سلام . میخواستم بدونم من از ارشد روانشناسی بالینی می تونم پزشکی آزاد بخونم؟ با توجه به اینکه از شرکت در سراسری منع شدیم! و اینکه حدود رتبه قبولی برا منطقه 3 چیه ؟

----------


## Maximus

> با سلام . میخواستم بدونم من از ارشد روانشناسی بالینی می تونم پزشکی آزاد بخونم؟ با توجه به اینکه از شرکت در سراسری منع شدیم! و اینکه حدود رتبه قبولی برا منطقه 3 چیه ؟


سلام 
هدفتون از رفتن به پزشکی چیه ؟؟ :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13): 

فک کنم بتونید در آزاد شرکت کنید

----------


## saeid_NRT

> با سلام . میخواستم بدونم من از ارشد روانشناسی بالینی می تونم پزشکی آزاد بخونم؟ با توجه به اینکه از شرکت در سراسری منع شدیم! و اینکه حدود رتبه قبولی برا منطقه 3 چیه ؟


بله  مشکلي نيس واسه آزاد.

----------


## parastoo17

> با سلام . میخواستم بدونم من از ارشد روانشناسی بالینی می تونم پزشکی آزاد بخونم؟ با توجه به اینکه از شرکت در سراسری منع شدیم! و اینکه حدود رتبه قبولی برا منطقه 3 چیه ؟



سلام به احتمال خیلی بالا ازاد مانعی نداره اما بازم تو سایت خود سنجش بپرسین محض اطمینان خاطر

----------


## gilda36

> سلام 
> هدفتون از رفتن به پزشکی چیه ؟؟
> 
> فک کنم بتونید در آزاد شرکت کنید


خیلی جاها تو روانشناسی بالینی دستتون بسته است برای درمان کامل و این در حالیه که شما می تونید اما اجازشو ندارید چون پزشک نیستید. مسلما هدفم در مسیر اعصاب و روان یا روانپزشکی هست. همچنین بالا بودن درآمد هم مدنظرم هست. بهرحال  احساس می کنم این مسیر میتونه در دراز مدت مکمل خوبی در کنار تجربه بالینی من باشه. هرچند هنوز تصمیم قطعی نگرفتم.

----------


## Maximus

> خیلی جاها تو روانشناسی بالینی دستتون بسته است برای درمان کامل و این در حالیه که شما می تونید اما اجازشو ندارید چون پزشک نیستید. مسلما هدفم در مسیر اعصاب و روان یا روانپزشکی هست. همچنین بالا بودن درآمد هم مدنظرم هست. بهرحال  احساس می کنم این مسیر میتونه در دراز مدت مکمل خوبی در کنار تجربه بالینی من باشه. هرچند هنوز تصمیم قطعی نگرفتم.


در هر صورت ؛موفق باشید و به هدفتون برسید

----------


## khaan

از شرکت در کنکور سراسری منع نشدین از پذیرفته شدن در روزانه منع شدین شما. میتونین کنکور سراسری بدین و دانشگاه آزاد قبول بشین و برین پزشکی.

----------


## artim

> با سلام . میخواستم بدونم من از ارشد روانشناسی بالینی می تونم پزشکی آزاد بخونم؟ با توجه به اینکه از شرکت در سراسری منع شدیم! و اینکه حدود رتبه قبولی برا منطقه 3 چیه ؟



بله میشه رتبه حدود حداکثر 3 هزار

----------


## ..زهرا..

یعنی چی ازپذیرفته شدن توروزانه منع شدن ؟

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> یعنی چی ازپذیرفته شدن توروزانه منع شدن ؟


یعنی دانشگاه ازاد یا غیرالنتفاعی فقط میتونه شرکت کنند

----------


## ffatemeh

سلام گیلدا جون. چقدر به تصمیمت فکر کردی؟ منم مثل شما ارشد دارم و ازدواج کردم و همه از مشکلات راه منو میترسونن... :Yahoo (31):

----------


## ffatemeh

میترسم تو شش سالی که برا دندون وقت میذارم البته در صورت قبولی، از زندگیم بمونم. الان بچه ندارم ولی بالاخره که میاد و تربیتش مهمه. شما که روانشناسی نظری نداری؟

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

منم ارشد دارم!

----------


## gilda36

سلام عزیزم. همه چیز بستگی به این داره که شرایط چقدر مناسب باشه و شما تصور میکنی در مسیر و در انتهای راه به چه چیزهایی دست پیدا می کنی. خیلی مهمه که تصوراتت واقع بینانه باشه! این مسیر جدید چقدر ارتباط داره به راهی که تا اینجا اومدی؟ چقدر انرژی و توان برا این انتخاب داری؟ چقدر آدمهای دور و برت می تونن بهت کمک کنن؟ از چه چیزهایی میگذری و اونها رو فدا می کنی؟ آیا ارزششو داره؟ این اون چیزیه که واقعا می خوای؟ آیا وقت مناسبی براش هست یا می تونی به یه زمان دیگه موکولش کنی؟ و ...  :Yahoo (105): 
همه ما دنبال چیزی هستیم که او احساس خوبه رو بهمون بده که بهش می گیم خوشبختی   :Yahoo (94): 
                                                      حالا مهمه که تصمیمات و انتخاب های ما (هر چی که باشه) در نهایت به داشتن اون احساس خوب کمک کنه

موفق باشی   :Yahoo (83):

----------


## m.jafari1990

ازاد میتونی بخونی

----------


## khaan

بله شما میتونی بین الملل و  آزاد بخونی.

----------


## GHZO7

نه مشکلی نیست

----------


## bahman seraj

> با سلام . میخواستم بدونم من از ارشد روانشناسی بالینی می تونم پزشکی آزاد بخونم؟ با توجه به اینکه از شرکت در سراسری منع شدیم! و اینکه حدود رتبه قبولی برا منطقه 3 چیه ؟


با سلام پزشکی ازاد تراز بالای 9300 میخواد بنظرم بهتره به ااین سایت مراجعه کنید
مشاهده کارنامه های کنکور سراسری | گزینه دو

----------


## gilda36

متشکرم از راهنماییتون

----------

